# Sunrise LPGA Taiwan Championship



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Now that we have completed another exciting tournament, let me congratulate Suzann Pettersen for her win at the HanaBank Championship. Suzann came out victorious, defeating Catriona Matthew on the third playoff hole. It was Suzanne's first win of the 2012 season.

The tour moves to Taiwan this week for the playing of the Sunrise LPGA Taiwan Championship. It is stop number three on the current four-stop Asian swing. It will conclude next week in Japan.

This is tournament number 24 of 27 this year. Here are the key details:

Course: Sunrise Golf & Country Club
Where: Yang Mei, Taoyuan, Taiwan
Defending Champion: Yani Tseng
Winning Score: 68-71-67-66=272 (-16)

Final Field: 78 players
Par: 36/36=72
Yardage: 6,390 yards
Purse: $2,000,000

I will post the pairings as soon as they become available.

My strength of field rating is just 48% which makes it one of the weakest fields of the year.
Some of the stars sitting it out this week include: Stacy Lewis, Brittany Lincicome, Angela Stanford, Amy Yang, I.K. Kim, Karrie Webb, Brittany Lang, Hee Kyung Seo, Mika Miyazato, Sun Young Yoo, Shanshan Feng, and Hee Won Han. Natalie Gulbis and Morgan Pressel have recently pulled out due to injuries.

Here are the television times:

Oct 25 - GC 1:00 PM-3:00 PM EST
Oct 26 - GC 1:00 PM-3:00 PM EST
Oct 27 - GC 1:00 PM-3:00 PM EST
Oct 28 - GC 1:00 PM-3:00 PM EST

Once again because of the 12 hour time difference, this will be shown on tape delay. At least this week it is being shown at a decent hour. 

Other Tidbits:
Inbee Park's consecutive top ten streak came to a halt this past weekend. She finished tied for 15th.
Yani Tseng finished in the top ten for the first time in twelve tournaments. 
Beatriz Recari is the only member of the LPGA to play in every round this year. She has played in every tournament, and made every cut.


Titleholders Update:
Karen Sjodin, Jennifer Johnson, and Nicole Castrale are the latest to qualify. Sophie Gusufson remains the highest ranked player on the priority list yet to qualify. It seems to me to be a little unfair that a player like Nicole Castrale can get in with a 45th place finish this week, while a player like Jimin Kang who had a 5th place finish early in the year is not in. I guess no system is perfect.

For more on this tournament, and more LPGA news:
Mostly Harmless: Sunrise LPGA Taiwan Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the first round pairings: 

LPGAScoring.com .:. LPGA Leaderboard


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the first round leaders: 

1 Inbee Park -7 11:15 PM ET TEE TIME 
2 Yani Tseng -5 11:15 PM ET TEE TIME 
3 Hee Young Park -4 11:05 PM ET TEE TIME 
3 Nicole Castrale -4 11:15 PM ET TEE TIME 
3 Danielle Kang -4 11:05 PM ET TEE TIME 
3 Pornanong Phatlum -4 11:05 PM ET TEE TIME 
7 Lizette Salas -3 10:55 PM ET TEE TIME 
7 Chella Choi -3 10:45 PM ET TEE TIME 
7 Paula Creamer -3 10:55 PM ET TEE TIME 
7 Suzann Pettersen -3 10:55 PM ET TEE TIME


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

For years now, I've bemoaned the fact that the LPGA doesn't have a tournament close enough to Miami for me to attend. Since Sunrise, Florida is a small residential community about 25 miles north of my house, every time the commentators mentioned the name of the tournament on television yesterday, I wished it was in MY town of Sunrise and not in China...

Maybe someday...


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leadrers after round 2: 

T1 S. Pettersen-10 
T1 I. Park-10 
T3 C. Matthew-8 
T3 Y. Tseng-8 
5 A. Walshe-6 
T6 A. Munoz5 
T6 C. Kerr-5 
T6 J. Granada-5 
T9 A. Miyazato-4 
T9 A. Nordqvist-4 
T9 L. Salas-4 
T9 C. Choi-4


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 3: 

1 I. Park -18 
2 S. Pettersen-16 
3 Y. Tseng -14 
4 C. Matthew -12 
5 C. Kerr -10 
T6 NY Choi -9 
T6 B. Mozo -9 
T6 J. Granada-9 
T9 A. Miyazato-8 
T9 C. Choi -8 
T9 A. Nordqvist-8 
T9 A. Munoz -8 
T13 P. Creamer -7 
T13 I. Lee -7


----------

